# http://www.daystarsupplies.com/



## CookieChan (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anybody shopped from http://www.daystarsupplies.com/ ?
What are your experiences?


----------



## TessC (Sep 26, 2009)

I have nothing but praise for Daystar. All of the FO's I've ordered have been winners, shipping has been prompt, and her customer service is very good. 

One of the orders I placed, she emailed me to let me know that she'd run out of one of the fragrances I'd ordered and had refunded me via PayPal for that FO. I emailed her back and asked it if would be possible to add a 2oz bottle of a similar fragrance to my order instead if I sent her the money for it via PayPal that evening, she sent it free of charge for the inconvenience. Things like that mean a lot, imo, a 2oz sample bottle wasn't a huge amount of money, it's more the point that she went out of her way to make up for the outage. 

BTW, the Paradise from Daystar is a "can't live without it" in our home, my husband's favorite scent and one of my favorites as well.


----------



## CookieChan (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice!
They have a lot of Lush dupes!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2009)

She is quick & professional. Her shipping is fair &all of her oils are top notch.

I keep a few in stock:
PInk Sugar
Wood Mymph
Wood & Bitter Coffee
Absinthe

I neede to restock my absinthe, so when I placed my order today I also picked up a couple new ones to try.

Winter Nights 
Flaming Black Russian


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 26, 2009)

nothing but positive from me!!

i love her!  she is fast, her scents are awesome, and she has the largest amount of lush dupes i've found to date.

don't hesitate ordering from her, you won't be burned


----------



## CookieChan (Sep 27, 2009)

My credit card is shaking in fear! There's so many scents that I want!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 28, 2009)

Make sure you order Paradise.  I love this scent.  I made salt bars with this about 6 weeks ago and have to stop and sniff them every time I go by them.  Did I mention that I love this scent?


----------



## CookieChan (Sep 30, 2009)

I emailed them a couple of days ago but still haven't heard anything from them. How long does it usually take to get a response from customer service?


----------



## TessC (Sep 30, 2009)

I've always had a response within 24 hours, except the time I emailed really late on a Friday night.


----------



## CookieChan (Sep 30, 2009)

My email must have gotten lost. I just sent her an email again and she replied within an hour.


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 30, 2009)

not sure if i was happy with this one or not... hmm... I placed an order  with her and got my oils like 3 weeks later.One was missing.. i emailed her and 2 weeks later got a sub...
Her OILS are FAB tho... Maybe it was a  bad time  that month,I dunno..Or just a BAD month...
I may give her another try because she has some awesome prices on her closeouts!!!!!!!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 29, 2009)

I highly recommend Daystar. I have ordered twice from there now and got one order VERY fast. The other order was for some reason shipped all over the place (by the post office, not DS) and by the time it arrived to me 2 weeks later the package had been ripped open and part of the order was missing. When I e-mailed about it I had a friendly response within a couple of hours. Stacy very kindly shipped out a replacement right away. Top notch customer service, will definitely be  spending too much money there!!   

Oh, and the fragrance oils are all scrumptious as well. I have been very happy with everything so far. I ordered a ton of really cheap ones (from other vendors) a while back, and I really regret that. From now on I'm going with the higher end vendors like DS and SW.


----------



## TessC (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup, I've tried a couple of the "bargain" suppliers and haven't been very impressed so far. The FOs may be cheaper per ounce but if you end up using more because they're weaker or (even worse) you end up with a lovely batch of unscented soap because they fade to nothing during the cure, it's not such a bargain. Daystar is my favorite so far, both for the quality of the FOs and for the customer service.


----------



## ukihunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Stacy at Daystar is awesome!  

The products are top notch and service is even better.

(Lush Dupes are excellent, I have only experienced one** that wasn't true to scent.)

**I do mostly BB so this scent might be true with CP.


----------

